# "wool" settings on washer?



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

So my old washer finally bit the dust and new front load pair is arriving. There is a wool setting and the sales person said yes indeed it's fine for washing woollens...I am sceptical. Anybody here use a wool setting?


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Yes. I use it for our knitted socks. Of course, I've also been known to use the "quick" and "delicate" settings with decent results. So it may be more about the socks (or our lack of fussiness) than the suitableness of the cycle. But I've been happy, overall. 

My wool cycle is less agitation and lower temps. Makes sense that it would work better than the regular cycle. But if you have heirloom stuff, continue to handwash. Handwashing isn't actually the end of the world. And you can wash one thing at a time, without feeling guilty about running a cycle of the machine just for one thing.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yes, I have used it to wash sweaters and other wool knit things. Im not sure I would use it on certain woolen things, for example; mohair, angora, or other things made from easily felted/fulled fabrics.

But I have used it with success and then laid the item flat to dry. Or, my dryer came with an insert for drying woolen things. It fits into the drum and you lay your sweater or whatever flat on the shelf and the drum turns around it while blowing warm air over the item. It works pretty well.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

My washer has multiple wool settings.

Rambouillet, Suffolk, Lincoln Longwool, Merino, Jacob's......you know.

Mine even has settings for "yak", "camel", and "angora", but I never use those......yet.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

My trusty, large, front loader has a "handwash" cycle that I use on some Winter sweaters that can shrink or felt. It has worked okay so far. I lay the items flat to dry, either on the flat stand in my dryer, or on top of a rack. But for my handspun and really nice stuff, I still handwash.


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

Well excellent to know, think I'll not try the alpaca stuff but nice to think I can put the socks in : )


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Forerunner said:


> My washer has multiple wool settings.
> 
> Rambouillet, Suffolk, Lincoln Longwool, Merino, Jacob's......you know.
> 
> Mine even has settings for "yak", "camel", and "angora", but I never use those......yet.


This made me smile at odd moments all day long.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

*snikker*
















:grouphug:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Forerunner said:


> My washer has multiple wool settings.


I've seen your washer and can attest that the washer does in fact have all these settings.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Yeah........ well...... I've seen your willow switch tree and can attest to the fact that you have an unlimited supply of willow switches !


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Mmmm-ummmm ... but they (yes there are multiples now, even a curly one) are Whomping Willlows ...


----------

